# white spots on Uaru's



## billibong (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi. I have recently purchased 2 juvenile Uaru's, last week. When observing them today I noticed that they both appear to have some white spots on their fins. I was wondering if it may just be grains of sand getting stuck to them as I am aware they secrete mucus through their skin or if it's something more sinister!
All comments gratly recieved =D>


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How are they behaving? Are they "twitchy" or flashing?

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Any chance of a pic?

Are these sand like? No cottony or fuzzy areas?

Is there any fin deterioration?


----------



## billibong (Feb 14, 2009)

They appear to be acting normally, appetite remians good.

Tank has been running for 4 months now.

All parameters normal reading. Ph 7, Temp 28 C

Having trouble with pics at the moment.

Spots appear to be fading now.

No fin deterioration.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

If you just bought them last week, call the place where you bought them, and ask what their return policy is on fish. Most places will replace them if deseased within a 2 week period


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would just observe them closely over the next few days and make a determination from there. I just hate to advise anyone to add meds if it isn't necessary...


----------



## billibong (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for all advice guys. I treated with Ich medicine & all appears well


----------

